# Looking for mentor



## tsmith (Sep 26, 2008)

After 13 years as a Practice Administrator for a GI practice in Pennsylvania, I relocated to Colorado.  I am a CPC, CPC-H and recently started my own medical coding/consulting business.  I am interested in performing chart audits, education for providers/staff, and general medical practice consulting with an emphasis on revenue cycles.

I have done some consulting during my career, but nothing extensive.  I am looking for a mentor to advise me over the next year in this new endeavor.  If there is anyone who has or had their own consulting business and would be willing to help someone else get started, I would appreciate your advise.  Please reply to this post or e-mail me directly.  Thanks!

Tina Smith, CPC, CPC-H
tsmith1040@wildblue.net


----------



## fram (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
I have been a CPC for a little over a year now and was recently contacted by a former employer who wants me to come to his office as a consultant to do a coding audit for an FQHC clinic.  I havent done this before, can someone please orient me as to what is involved and if you have any tools I can refer to that would also be great.  I also need orientation to price my services, please help!!
thank you


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 3, 2008)

tsmith said:


> After 13 years as a Practice Administrator for a GI practice in Pennsylvania, I relocated to Colorado.  I am a CPC, CPC-H and recently started my own medical coding/consulting business.  I am interested in performing chart audits, education for providers/staff, and general medical practice consulting with an emphasis on revenue cycles.
> 
> I have done some consulting during my career, but nothing extensive.  I am looking for a mentor to advise me over the next year in this new endeavor.  If there is anyone who has or had their own consulting business and would be willing to help someone else get started, I would appreciate your advise.  Please reply to this post or e-mail me directly.  Thanks!
> 
> ...



Hi Tina - WELCOME TO COLORADO!  If I can help you with the E/M portion, please let me know. I perform chart audits and education for my providers.  However I am not involved in revenue cycles and such.  I have not done consulting either.  But I'm willing to share what I've learned if you're interested.
Lisa


----------

